# 사관 없다 vs 신경 안 써



## alodia

What's the difference between 사관 없다 and 신경 안 써? And also 관심 없다?


얘.) 상관없어. 일어나지도 않은 일, 신경 안 써. 몇 달 뒤에 무슨 일이 벌어질지 관심 없어.

Are they interchangeable? For example on the sentence above, can we interchange the three with each other?

And is the 써 on 신경 안 써, 쓰다? Thus 신경 안 쓰다?

Thanks!


----------



## rumistar

Hi, alodia.
Yeah... 상관 없어/신경 안 써/관심 없어
These seems to be almost interchangeable to me.
상관 없어. 일어나지도 않은 일. natural
신경 안 써. 일어나지도 않은 일. natural
관심 없어. 일어나지도 않은 일. natural


But, 
*A*. 
*"(나와) 상관 없어."* originally means *"It isn't related to me."*
So there is a subtle difference If we compare the usage of "상관 없어" with of "관심 없어 and 신경 안 써"
☞ 상관 없어. 일어나지도 않은 일. It isn't related to me and has not yet happened.


*B*. *관심 없어.(or 신경 안써.*) 일어나지도 않은 일. 
*I'm not intersted in* that kind of thing that has not yet happened.
or..* I don't care about* that kind of thing that has not yet happened.


and also Yes.
"써" comes from the verb 쓰다
쓰(어간)다(어미)
쓰(어간)+어(어미)=써


신경 안 쓰다.
신경 안 써.(쓰+어=써)
신경 안 써요.



alodia said:


> *얘.*) 상관없어. 일어나지도 않은 일, 신경 안 써. 몇 달 뒤에 무슨 일이 벌어질지 관심 없어.



*예*) 상관없어. 일어나지도 않은 일, 신경 안 써. 몇 달 뒤에 무슨 일이 벌어질 지 관심 없어.


----------



## Superhero1

상관 없어. 관심 없어. = I don't care.

관심 없어. = I'm not interested.


----------



## alodia

Thanks *rumistar* and *Superhero1*!

I have another question. 
Can we also use 신경 없다 or 신경 always comes with 쓰다?
Then the positive form of 신경 안 쓰다 is 신경 쓰다?

^^


----------



## Superhero1

we don't say 신경 없다.

we say 신경 써서 일을 처리하다, 신경 쓰지마, 신경 꺼, 신경 안 써, 신경 써 줘서 고맙다...etc.


----------



## alodia

Thanks Superhero1


----------

